# IÂ´m Soo Satisfied.............lol



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Got my bracelet from Roy today....









Fits perfect and it looks awsome!

Thanks MIKE for your tip, and thanks ROY...







for your superb

service!!!!










cheers from sweden,

Salmonia


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good, that bracelet really suits the Mirage III


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

salmonia said:


> Thanks MIKE for your tip.


Your welcome 

They are not an "exact fit" but works for me









Mike


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

I agree, not "perfect", the lugs stick out a little bit.....









but works for me too..









salmonia


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Great combo! Or in swedish; sketasnyggt!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

tackar o bockar!

Salmonia


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

noice


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Very nice - I know the feeling from when I got a Sinn bracelet for my 156 - transformed (for me) from a







yeah nice to a







WOW!


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

That looks really cool.


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks great and a black flieger strap would look great too.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks good on a bracelet; a different look to a USA Oiled leather, for example









Dave


----------

